# Harmony - May 2010 to Sept. 25, 2012



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ashley a friend of mine who worked at Petsmart, told me that there was a little rat girl loose in the back of their warehouse and they had live traps out for her…they had seen her for ages. Someone else was convinced there was 2 rats, but no one was sure. So they finally managed to live trap TWO girls that looked an awful lot alike. Unfortunately these girls had never been socialized (probably getting loose as babies from a shipment) and had been feral a long time. Once they realized that they were over their heads I ended up taking them in. 

I named the girls after my fav Buffy characters, Harmony and Drusilla (for the biter girl). Harmony was the more timid one by far and still is. These girls were terrified, curious and very nippy LOL…but I didn’t react to their nipping, and it became less and less. They got new friends and settled into their lives of mostly no-touch from me, and lots of cuddles and squabbles from their cagemates and a little beating down on their happy neutered boyfriend.









The girls aged rapidly, but were still going strong when I saw a couple of months back that poor Harmony had a tumour on her throat…and the blagger grew. I have been watching and waiting, but she’s been bright, happy even with that monster under her chin. Sadly last night the tumour made the decision for her, and I gave her metacam, and tucked her onto my bed with Keiran for her last night.


















Everyone meeting poor Keiran (Harmony in the corner)









Happy family









With her sister Dru









At 19 mo, a gorgeous girlie









At 23 mo









At 27 mo









With her beloved sister..she and Dru and Keiran were always cuddled together in the cage









Her last night with Keiran

























I shall miss her, but I am sure Keiran and Dru will miss her more


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so,sorry for your loss. Play hard at the rainbow bridge Harmony


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

“PIPPIN: I didn't think it would end this way.GANDALF: End? No, the journey doesn't end here. Death is just another path, one that we all must take. The grey rain-curtain of this world rolls back, and all turns to silver glass, and then you see it.PIPPIN: What? Gandalf? See what?GANDALF: White shores, and beyond, a far green country under a swift sunrise.PIPPIN: Well, that isn't so bad.GANDALF: No. No, it isn't.”


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

She was beautiful!! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

What a dear. Sounds like she had an amazing journey with you and your mischief. Good for her....good for you all. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

The poor thing..I'm sorry for the loss. She really was a pretty girl.


----------

